# Pro detailing



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Still undersided about this, its the prices which put me off. I have contacted 2 detailers local to me to do the work and its looking like £350 - £375 for an enhancement detail. It just seems so expensive. I mean if Dokka was nearer to me then his prices seem about right at £300 for a correction detail and £200 for an enhancement which sounds good.

I know they are spending 8 - 10 hours cleaning it but i work all day and dont get that much so find it hard to pay someone to work a day doing it. Not much can be on the products as you only use a small amount, diesel to get to me again wont be much. I dont know.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Take a look at the detailing world website, when you see the quality of their work it starts becoming more value for money. They really know how to look after the paint. They will use products perfectly suited to your car, of which some can be quite expensive. You're also paying for their experience. You'll be nicely protected too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you can wait J-i-a-B will be doing his detailing tour again I would wait and get him to detail your TT


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I did think about him but correct me if i am wrong but he doesnt do any machine work in with the price?


----------



## HC1001 (Nov 27, 2010)

ian222 said:


> Still undersided about this, its the prices which put me off. I have contacted 2 detailers local to me to do the work and its looking like £350 - £375 for an enhancement detail. It just seems so expensive. I mean if Dokka was nearer to me then his prices seem about right at £300 for a correction detail and £200 for an enhancement which sounds good.
> 
> I know they are spending 8 - 10 hours cleaning it but i work all day and dont get that much so find it hard to pay someone to work a day doing it. Not much can be on the products as you only use a small amount, diesel to get to me again wont be much. I dont know.


Where are you based? I'm a keen weekend warrior with all the stuff who works for far less than the above :wink:

Also DW Member HC1001


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ian222 said:


> I did think about him but correct me if i am wrong but he doesnt do any machine work in with the price?


Drop dave a PM he does do machine work and I think his prices are cheaper than that


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Kent mate


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

375 for pro detailing is too cheap, i'd question how "pro" this "pro" is.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Why do you say too cheap?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

cos £25 for a wash, £10 for PRing per panel, £400 for paint correction, £700 for a tub of private wax, two days of waxing is pro detailing.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have not asked for full paint correction, its a single stage machine amoungs other things plus best of show wax. You dont need a private wax.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

BoS is nice! if only it lasts longer


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

The prices quoted is about right for an enhancement. Asking why is it soo expensive, well you break that down to a "per hour rate" and it will be about £25-£35 per hour (depending on his/her level), but that is cheap compaired to the few self acclaimed "master" detailers quoting £70 per hour. Good way to look at it, detailing is a skill, just like a mechanic, how much does a garage charge an hour ? My local VW dealer charges £75 + vat.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Its works out at £43.75 an hour based on 8 hours. Yes its a skill i agree, but it is a lot of money. My job is a skill but i dont charge that much. Anyway we will see i have signed up with a local guy who is a swissvax detailer.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

BLinky said:


> 375 for pro detailing is too cheap, i'd question how "pro" this "pro" is.


Why is this too cheap, and why would that price make you question weather they are a pro or not..

I will agree that for an Enhancement detail on a TT it is a little high, as I charge around the £180 - £250 mark for an Enhancement. It's when the Rotary comes out that the price jumps, as that's where most of the skill lies..

£350 - £375 for a machine polish on a TT is about right. Although some will be charging £500 upwards, but that doesn't make them any better..

Do your research before choosing a detailer..

Some people are out there to rip people of, some aren't. Some people charge a lot for their services/skill/experience, some don't..

So are you saying that because someone doesn't charge silly money that they are not a pro..

I reckon my 16 years experience with a rotary, my time served as a Panel beater/painter and my panel beating/painting/welding etc qualifications and years served allow me to use the title PRO..

Don't forget there are a lot of weekend warriors who think they know it all after reading a few guides and watching a few videos appearing on the scene just hacking cars up..

I'm sure if you ask Rob or Jack, they will tell you how many so called detailers work they are putting right..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I understand the quandry Ian, it does *SEEM* like a lot of money - however I had dooka (Rob) do my car last summer and I was at home whilst he did it - the amount of kit and effort and energy he put into it was far in excess of what I expected.

There is no way I would want to do it, he was wringing with sweat at the end of both days and was at it pretty much solidly for about 10hrs each day.

Also having used Rob I can 100% vouch for his professional attitude and performance, he asked me to check as he went along at times and I was saying "that's amazing" yet he wasn't happy and continued to work at it.

I would only use someone who has been recommended as I expect there are a lot of people out there that think it is pretty straightforward, but it is clearly a very skilled job and I can confidently say that if you spend that money with the right person then you will realise that it is actually extremely good value for money.

Have a chat with Rob at Santa Pod, as I am sure he can give you some advice and have a look over your car at the very least.

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for that Charlie, much appreciated, alway appreciate feed back, good or bad. I need to know the bad, so I can put aspect of my company right ..

As Charlie has said, it isn't an easy job, it is bloody hard work detailing and correcting properly, and yes, a stupid amount of kit..

Just be warned though, there are a lot of weekend worrier detailers setting up, and well, quite frankly they are hacking cars to pieces, so do your homework first..

I am always happy to give advice, as advice doesn't cost anything..

I am also happy to spend the day with people who want to do the job, or what they can themselves, and have me as a helper/backup, as things can go wrong, which is where insurance comes in, and that isn't cheap, trust me..


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

What is all this detailing all about?? what does it entail new to thisforum Thanks


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

dooka said:


> Just be warned though, there are a lot of weekend worrier detailers setting up, and well, quite frankly they are hacking cars to pieces, so do your homework first..


So true, I popped into a local place recently to chat to the 'detailer' about correction and have a look at his work. I could have achieved better correction with a scouring pad. I reckon its just a guy is just renting out a unit, sticks up a fancy sign and claims to be a pro!

I thought you bought your own kit Ian, you had no luck using it?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

narbett said:


> What is all this detailing all about?? what does it entail new to thisforum Thanks


professionally making one's car look good.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

narbett said:


> What is all this detailing all about?? what does it entail new to thisforum Thanks


Have a look on this website narbett
www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I do have a da Tim but not found it that great.

Anyway its now been done and it looks amazing, Yes Charlie the guy had loads of stuff and he got round mine at 9am and left at 8.30pm he worked bloody hard he had a marque up with 4 lights once it got dark and still didnt moan so i cant thank him enough. It wasnt a full correction but an enhancement with a 2 stage machine polish and it certainly looks much better. Just gotta keep it looking good.


----------

